# Back braces anyone?



## Red Adobe

I crushed L1-L3 and compressed some others in 1995 and have suffered back pain every day since. On the bad days I take opiates on others its aleve before bed (sleeping is my enemy) There is a constant battle of pain vs. comfort.

Heres what I have found:

I had to were a full back brace (molded to me for a year, then others the next) the basic ones are only there to remind you to be smart, they offer nothing. 

Main thing is stay in shape, In slow times we get fat and out of condition.......even if not Its a good idea to do back stretches EVERY morning. I can always tell come 6pm if I skipped my morning routine cause i was running late. Them ilistration sheets you get from the chiro are stupid looking but do help more then the bone cracker


I only were boots when I absolutly have to, rest of the time its New Balance crosstrainers ( they last the longest for me, about a year) Footwear is a huge thing when it comes to back pain and everyone is different but the arch is a huge factor

Bed, Serty medium firm. its getting old but with a feather bed ontop and shaked right before bed its bearable, I have tried the memory and beads matresses and couldnt make it 2 hours before having to get up. I sleep but am told I toss n turn alot. If Im down for 6 hours its been a long nights sleep. I have also slept well on a baffled waterbed, but i was plum tuckered ,drained of all fluids, and energy that 1 night last spring. hehe might have been a couple bottles of Tekilla involved

Toolbag : Keep as light as possible, suspenders - adjust to keep weight even on the shoulders

Wallet - in front pocket

When doing alot of screwgunning or even gun nailing I swtch hands alot, If i only use right arm i loose feeling in my arm for days at a time, if I switch up I dont


----------



## mbryan

Make sure your getting a good nights sleep as well. Know my pops and a couple other guys that have gotten a cpap and they are amazed at how much better they sleep and feel better after waking up. 

Lose weight if your overweight too. Additional weight kills your knees.


----------



## BuildHuts

My dad is now considering his back pain chronic. He's had 3 lower back surgeries in 3 years. Put in screws, took out screws, and this last one they basically fused his entire lower back.... Crooked. It can't be repaired cause they can't break the fused spine. Poor guy. He has a few braces but I don't think they do much good. It sounds bad but I honestly think being very overweight is probably 80% of his problem. Our bodies aren't made to constantly support 350lbs. Gravity and physics are going to take its toll over time on your frame carrying that much.


----------



## Calidecks

Man I wish wearing suspenders would help my back like it does a lot on here. My back started feeling better when I did away with the suspenders. I wore them at least 7 or 8 years. I contributed it to not having the weight hanging from my shoulders while bent over a lot. I used to do tilt-up construction and that's what really effed my back up.


----------



## honestmike

*Back braces are great, PT is better*

I have read the entries here and I have had a very similar situation to many of you. I have struggled with back pain for 15 years. Lower back pain, hip pain, radiating pain and really bad sleep.

Back braces do work, that is why weight lifters wear them. For two years I have worn a back brace, just a regular big box special. It worked it really did, I would wear it always and when I was doing a heavy lift I would adjust it and cinch it a little tighter. I didn't care about how it looked, I was just glad to have some support when I lift. Although a friend of mine would regularly comment on my "blue-collar cumber-bun".

The reality was my problem was not solved. Periodically I would still have episodes that would take me out for days or even a whole week. I also would have entirely sleepless nights due to back pain.

This year I made a decision that I couldn't bare it anymore and I needed to find help. I'm a professional, I wouldn't hire a hack to frame my house, so went looking for specialists to solve my health issue. I went to a Chiropractor and a Physical Therapist. I threw myself on their mercy and told them I would do what ever it took to solve this problem. I am happy to say after 8 months I do not wear a back brace and when I have an episode it usually lasts for a few hours and I'm good.

What did I do? 
I lost 40 lbs this year (by eating better)
I have done the exercises that the PT gave me several times everyday
I got Xrays that showed I have a slightly short leg, this has caused most of the trouble - an orthodic lift has fixed that. 

This all cost several hundred dollars but has made me strong and super productive again.

My last suggestion, cut back on the pain killers. They should not be used regularly or everyday. I have a friend who was popping them like candy because of his back pain, he developed horrible stomach issues and internal bleeding that led to a near death experience.


----------



## Big Shoe

Try sleeping on your stomach with your chest elevated with a pillow. That's pretty much what I do. I herniated two disc in 1990 truck accident.

Also you need to learn '' what not to do''. Meaning when the stair guys ask you if you can give them a hand lifting the 800 lb section of stairs...............Say no!

Sorry,bad back is all you need to say. Good luck.


----------



## VinylHanger

I forgot all about this thread. I ended up getting a new pillow and that has all but stopped my back pain. 15 bucks or so at Wally World. Strange, but true.


----------



## Diamond D.

Where are you using the new pillow?
Is it Tempur-pedic?

Did you get the new boots as well?

D.


----------



## VinylHanger

It is a Sealy something or other IIRC. I'm looking for another one that wil last longer, as it has smashed down already. It will fluff up, but I want something a bit more substantial. It was instant relief though. I no sooner set my head on it, told my wife I think I will like it and it was morning. Good sleep and unsore back.

As for boots, still waiting. Just need to break down and get some. after my 200 buck Chippewa disappointment, I'm a bit leary now.


----------



## chewy

VinylHanger said:


> As I spend another weekend with back pain, I am thinking I may go to a back brace when working.
> 
> I was feeling pretty good at the start of the week and new better than to keep loading my tool box by myself. By Friday I was starting to get sore again and then Saturday I was down and today I am feeling a bit better after popping Aleve all weekend.
> 
> So in an effort to keep my back from getting worse I think a back brace will be in order. Anybody else use one on a daily basis. Do they make one that won't make me look like a warehouse worker? Comfortable and that breathes. Washable and a bit better than a Wally World unit? I need to wear my bags with it of course.


Diamondback toolbelts with the 8 inch belt.


----------



## A-1 Interiors

griz said:


> Suspenders are not making you're back hurt....unless you have 3 bags & are trying to carry every tool you own...+ nails...:whistling
> 
> I used a weight lifters brace. Most you see in the Gyms are leather...
> I had a nylon version that was awesome. It helped a great deal. But you need to fix the root of the problem...:thumbsup:


Agreed with griz you have to fix the problem

I dont know if anyones ever tried a inversion table ?
Ive heard using one for like 10/15 minutes a day will releive back problems and actually reverse damage to your back for spine issues 
I want to try one out one of these years


----------



## wookie

A-1 INTERIORS said:


> Agreed with griz you have to fix the problem
> 
> I dont know if anyones ever tried a inversion table ?
> Ive heard using one for like 10/15 minutes a day will releive back problems and actually reverse damage to your back for spine issues
> I want to try one out one of these years


Seek professional advice before using a inversion table. Not a cure all it can actually do harm. 

Huge fan of my Chiropractor.

wookie


----------



## Calidecks

wookie said:


> Seek professional advice before using a inversion table. Not a cure all it can actually do harm.
> 
> Huge fan of my Chiropractor.
> 
> wookie


If chiropractors are so good why do you have to keep going back. :no: I'm not a huge fan of chiropractors. Did I just start a pissing match? Never mind, scratch that.


----------



## Rich D.

Inversion tables are great. It relieves pressure in the spine. Basically pulling discs apart that have been compressed. I have 2 bulged discs,a herniated disc, deteriorating discs, and a small hairline fracture in a disc. I explored every option to help my back, besides surgery which was next. I learned to live with the pain. My doctor actually suggestion the inversion table to me. If you make it a ritual it does ell and also helps to straighten everything out.


----------



## lindaket

VinylHanger said:


> As I spend another weekend with back pain, I am thinking I may go to a back brace when working.
> 
> I was feeling pretty good at the start of the week and new better than to keep loading my tool box by myself. By Friday I was starting to get sore again and then Saturday I was down and today I am feeling a bit better after popping Aleve all weekend.
> 
> So in an effort to keep my back from getting worse I think a back brace will be in order. Anybody else use one on a daily basis. Do they make one that won't make me look like a warehouse worker? Comfortable and that breathes. Washable and a bit better than a Wally World unit? I need to wear my bags with it of course.


Be careful with a back brace, sometimes it can cause more bad than good. I think a less intrusive method would be better, I have got good experience with this. Definitely consult a doctor before getting a back brace.


----------

